

Obama's campaign operatives debate releasing campaign software as open-source - danso
http://theverge.com/2013/1/22/3902746/obama-heads-back-office-battle-rages-over-tech-that-got-him-reelected

======
metajack
It amazes me that the DNC and RNC don't have tech projects going all the time
in order to prepare for the mid-term elections in two years. It's awesome what
these people accomplished in the short time frame they had, but if it's so
important (as it seems to be) then why wait until there's a candidate to start
building stuff?

It also seems somewhat wasteful to let these people now scatter onto other
projects, although I assume if they were to continue they'd have to be paid
market rates now.

